

Battle of the Box - goronbjorn
http://stratechery.com/2014/battle-box/

======
mbesto
Couldn't have summed it better myself. Another supporting argument of why
consumers don't value their data - Google and Facebook. We're all willing to
give away mass amounts of private data about our habits, like, dislikes,
preferences, and location for tools that we do value - communication and
logistics.

------
dclara
I don't quite agree with the blog author's main opinion that enterprise market
is easier to attack than consumer market. They have different barriers.

Yes, I agree that in consumer market, we have to build millions user base
before there is any chance to make profit. But the enterprise market is a
totally different story. You need to have very good channel to enter it,
especially contacts are expensive.

Since both are hard, I prepared a business model to shoot against both ends
and would like to see the growing on both sides hand in hand.

However, people told me that I don't have a niche to target with so that I
cannot focus, which means that it's doomed to fail.

I'd like to see how you think about my business model. You may take a look at
the Kickstarter project here:

[http://kck.st/JNqv8z](http://kck.st/JNqv8z)

